# Abroadies Chat in the Chat Room - any thoughts on timings?



## emmaboo73 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hello everyone.

I wanted to start a LIVE CHAT each week in the CHAT ROOM for us ladies who are either thinking of going overseas and needing more information, those currently in treatment who want to share their experience or those who have been through treatment abroad!

Tried doing it on a Friday tea time but would like to know if anyone has any feelings as to alternative timings that more people can make.









Would love to have chat with you all in the chat room!







Please let me have your thoughts!

thanks Em x


----------



## emmaboo73 (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm going to try this Tuesday at 8pm (19th Oct)


----------



## emmaboo73 (Jul 31, 2009)

_*NUDGE!!*_


----------



## emmaboo73 (Jul 31, 2009)

_*NUDGE!! SEE YOU IN CHAT LATER TONIGHT AT 8PM *_


----------



## emmaboo73 (Jul 31, 2009)

_*NUDGE!! SEE YOU IN CHAT LATER TONIGHT AT 8PM *_


----------

